# montage d'un partage NFS sous OSX



## Pierre Bouvier (2 Décembre 2001)

j'ai un serveur NFS sous Linux Redhat 7.2.

je n'arrive pas à monter un partage nfs sur un mac sous OS X 10.1

help please


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (2 Décembre 2001)

je réponds moi même, c'est plus facile

finalement on monte très bien avec la commande mount_nfs.

avant je parlais tout seul, maintenant je m'écris tout seul. La sénilité me guette


----------



## Zitoune (3 Décembre 2001)

C'est sympa de donner aussi les solutions !!!


----------

